# Iowa Stars and new enclosure



## Itort (Aug 24, 2008)

Indira, the girl



Valli, the boy



The digs in Iowa.


----------



## katesgoey (Aug 24, 2008)

Gosh Larry - beautiful shots; beautiful torts.... It always amazes me when I see the closeup shots first, then see they're actual comparative in the long shots. Anyway you look at them, Indira and Valli are gorgeous!


----------



## jlyoncc1 (Aug 24, 2008)

They are so pretty Larry!!


----------



## spikethebest (Aug 25, 2008)

very nice looking torts. what are their favorite foods?


----------



## Jacqui (Aug 25, 2008)

Beautiful Larry!


----------



## bacaraj (Aug 25, 2008)

Those are really nice looking torts what is that you are using for a hide/shade spot?


----------



## Itort (Aug 25, 2008)

Spike, their favorate foods at the moment are plantain, violets (lots in enclosure), dandilion, hawksbit, opuntia, and of course grape leaves and mulberry leaves. They get a fruit treat about every 6 months (1 gm a piece). Bacarji, I have no idea what the intented purpose of the shelter was but it works well for them. It is a piece of junk one of my grandsons dragged home (6 and 11 year old typical boys).


----------



## 101isthebest (Aug 25, 2008)

ur torts are very beautiful!=]


----------



## Madkins007 (Aug 25, 2008)

Gorgeous!

I'm in Omaha. What part of Iowa are you?


----------



## Itort (Aug 25, 2008)

I'm on the East coast of Iowa, Davenport.


----------



## Madkins007 (Aug 30, 2008)

ITort- that ain't Iowa, that's Illinois that the river just cut off, isn't it? 

(Trying to keep iTort confused as I look for the Stars on GoogleEarth so I can make my stealthy plans to increase my herd...)

(I probably shouldn't have thought that out loud, huh?)


----------



## Itort (Aug 31, 2008)

Beware, oh Cornhusker, we Iowans have the power to move rivers. The rest of you should know here Illinois is south of us because river runs east to west.


----------



## wayne.bob (Aug 31, 2008)

hahahahahaha, we Iowans sure do have magical powers. hahahahaha


----------



## Jacqui (Aug 31, 2008)

nahhhh we Nebraskans just let you think you have powers.


----------



## Madkins007 (Sep 2, 2008)

Itort said:


> Beware, oh Cornhusker, we Iowans have the power to move rivers. The rest of you should know here Illinois is south of us because river runs east to west.



Heck, around here, there are bits and pieces of both our states on the wrong side of the Missouri compared to where they SHOULD be. 

Powers- hah! You have a progressive legislature, great policies in many aress, better tax rates, etc.- and WE use the slogan "The Good Life"- AND have the better zoo! Who has the REAL power?

So Jacqui- what part of our great state are YOU in?

Other Huskers here?


----------



## Jacqui (Sep 3, 2008)

Madkins007 said:


> So Jacqui- what part of our great state are YOU in?
> 
> Other Huskers here?



I live in a wee village near the Kansas border about halfway between Fairbury and Beatrice. That would be south of Lincoln to Beatrice. So about 2-2.5 hrs from you.


----------



## jpeck425 (Sep 4, 2008)

Very nice set-up and tortoises, Larry. I've always wanted to try Stars, but have hesitated because I know 2 people who've had trouble with them in the Michigan climate. I've been told it is too humid here, any opinions? I would love to save-up and invest in a group next year, but not if I couldn't provide a suitable environment. I've read that they are actually very hardy.

Be well
Jeff


----------



## Itort (Sep 4, 2008)

The big key to keeping these guys is keeping them warm and dry. I see you keep sulcattas. The basic husbandry is the same. They do not tolerate contact with other torts because the pathagins hit them hard. My first was soaked in with red-ears and was dirty needing a complete worming (round worms and amebics) but after the treatment was fine. They do like warm showers as long as the enclosure readily drains. Mine eat dark greens and some grass hay, no fruit, and love opuntia. If you do decide on them, look for captive bred.


----------



## jpeck425 (Sep 4, 2008)

Itort said:


> The big key to keeping these guys is keeping them warm and dry. I see you keep sulcattas. The basic husbandry is the same. They do not tolerate contact with other torts because the pathagins hit them hard. My first was soaked in with red-ears and was dirty needing a complete worming (round worms and amebics) but after the treatment was fine. They do like warm showers as long as the enclosure readily drains. Mine eat dark greens and some grass hay, no fruit, and love opuntia. If you do decide on them, look for captive bred.



Thanks Larry, that all makes sense. I think I'll start setting a budget aside for 09 Daytona and plan Star's as next year's project


----------

